# Amsterdam Coffee Festival 2020



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll be visiting the Amsterdam Coffee Festival this year. Has anyone attended in previous years? I wonder whether to get a 1/2/3-day pass. Is there much to see/try at the venue? I'll be staying for 2-3 days only and would like to have some free time to visit other cafes (and coffee shops wink wink) and sightsee. Also would love to hear your recommendations and food, drinks, coffee, etc. in Amsterdam.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Never even been to Amsterdam, would love to go this like a multiple meet up?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I'll be there so would love to do a meetup with CFUK members if anyone else is attending  Here is a link to the event: https://www.amsterdamcoffeefestival.com/


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Amsterdam is awesome, and if you ever get bored, the Dutch rail network is awesome, and day tickets are great.

Example: https://www.ns.nl/producten/en/overige-kaartjes/p/amsterdam-travel-ticket for the Amsterdam region.


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

allikat said:


> Amsterdam is awesome, and if you ever get bored, the Dutch rail network is awesome, and day tickets are great.
> Example: https://www.ns.nl/producten/en/overige-kaartjes/p/amsterdam-travel-ticket for the Amsterdam region.


Anyone who has already been to Amsterdam should definitely check out some other places in Netherlands. Haarlem, Utrecht, Den Haag etc. Amsterdam is awesome but I really started to love the Netherlands when I explored other cities outside of the touristy and slightly cliche Amsterdam.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Might be there for a few days


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

AJSK66 said:


> allikat said:
> 
> 
> > Amsterdam is awesome, and if you ever get bored, the Dutch rail network is awesome, and day tickets are great.
> ...


 Agreed. They have a 54 euro day ticket for the entire Nedelands Spoorwegen (Dutch Rail) network. You can go to all those places so very easily.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

More than likely 3 day pass


----------



## ShameImpala (Feb 29, 2020)

AJSK66 said:


> allikat said:
> 
> 
> > Amsterdam is awesome, and if you ever get bored, the Dutch rail network is awesome, and day tickets are great.
> ...


 I think I have a spare day at the end of my next trip to Amsterdam - whilst I haven't really branched out elsewhere in the country before, it is something I would definitely want to do. If you only had the time to visit one, any of those in particular you would recommend?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

There's lots to see. Den Haag is most likely to have the most coffee related places outside Amsterdam. If you like WW2 history, then Arnhem and Nijmegen are easy to get to. Utrecht and Eindhoven are also cool cities. Maastricht is also a city well worth the visit, but it may be a bit far for just a single day.


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

Yeah allikat covered it. If I had to choose I'd visit Utrecht. If you don't have much time though Haarlem is 20 minutes from Amsterdam and it's a nice small town to visit for a change of pace.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Don't forget Leiden


----------



## ShameImpala (Feb 29, 2020)

Arnhem and Nijmegen sound like a nice change from what I've had the opportunity to do before. After this I'm actually considering spending a day less in Amsterdam itself to allow for a bit more exploration - thanks!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Breda looks also worth a visit.


----------



## CoolingFlush (Aug 4, 2019)

I wasn't a massive fan of the Arnhem / Nijmegen area, apart from the Kroller Muller national park. I love Delft, and have heard lots of recommendations for Utrecht too. Haarlem or Leiden are good shouts for nearby day trips. Rotterdam has some amazing sights, very industrial but also modern. Hague was ok.

Wherever you go in Holland, get a bicycle. It's about €12 to take them on the train if you need to.


----------



## ShameImpala (Feb 29, 2020)

Utrecht seems to be getting a lot of recommendations, I'll have a read up on that too. Although it was several years ago now, I've been to Rotterdam a couple of times and found it quite unappealing - I maybe didn't go to the right places though!


----------



## thawhat (Jul 29, 2020)

Might have a look into this! Went to Amsterdam with the other half last year and every cafe we went into was incredible. My favourite was Lot Sixty One.. small little cafe near Vondelpark. The seating section overlooks their roastery below. Even brought back two 250g bags of their house favourites.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I like the idea of this, nice little weekend away with a focal point of a day. I don't think it'll be on next year on the proposed dates, but when it does happened maybe a long weekend is in order.


----------

